# It aint about the pen- finials



## ctEaglesc (Aug 10, 2006)

Or should I say modified finials.
Below are three finials
Left------modified "euro style" finial from a PK MON PAR
Center----Stock MON PAR finial
Right-----Elegant American finial
The mon par finial is brass and is easily turned Down on my wood lathe a@500 rpm and HSS tools








I used the mandrel sold by CSUSA to hold the stock finial in a Beall collet chuck.
This of course will lead to the situation of the plating  turned off on the top of the finial but I have plans for that.

You might ask why not just get a kit that has the shape of finial that I like.
The answer is the PK MON PAR is the slim line of the Parker refill pens.I find it very forgiving in tolerances and once I get rid of the "hat" and "belt", I have the guts for a Parker refill pen that I can design a blank around.(I am not crazy about the supplied clip either)
The only critical measurment is the length of the bottom tube and that would be the same as in any Parker refill style pen.
I wish to make my pens as unlike a kit pen as possible i.e. to give a customer the option of as much of a "custom pen" as I can,not just  offering a different wood or acrylic blank for a kit that can be bought off the "shelf" by anyone.
Since I don't machine components I use what I can get off the shelf and adapt them to suit my ideas.
I hope this is an idea that someone else can adapt to their own pencrafting.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 10, 2006)

Eagle, iit is so good to be seeing your creativity back here. Interesting thoughts. Are you going to replate those, or is powder coating in the works.  When I get the time to get back to making a few pens, I will be looking at your work to help me think outside the box!


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 10, 2006)

Interesting. How do you plan on plating the exposed area? I'd like to know.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />Interesting. How do you plan on plating the exposed area? I'd like to know.


I don't recall saying I was going to plate them but since I have a friend who has plated my casing pens in the past I may do that but it is not what I had in mind.
I was thinking more along the lines of this
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42802
to get similar results to this
[urlhttp://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16688][/url]

Thanks for th question and helping me clear that matter up.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 10, 2006)

Another (possibly cheaper) option would be to buy factory made pens from an office supply store, disassemble, and use those parts for your custom creations.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 10, 2006)

Eagle, how about using 'button' finials that are sold from wood supply catalog houses. Personally I use Bearwoods.ca and the wood buttons come in an assortment of species (oak,cherry, walnut). The smallest diameter is 1/4" and is very easy to turn down to mont par size. I think that it is easier to turn wood rather than steel. Just my two pennies worth.

-Peter-


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Eagle, how about using 'button' finials that are sold from wood supply catalog houses. Personally I use Bearwoods.ca and the wood buttons come in an assortment of species (oak,cherry, walnut). The smallest diameter is 1/4" and is very easy to turn down to mont par size. I think that it is easier to turn wood rather than steel. Just my two pennies worth.
> -Peter-



Two reasons.
One the finial froam the PK mon PAR is brass and already has the threads on it.
Second is if I wanted a wood finial I would use part of the original blank and put  the hardware into it.
I have done it and will do it in the future but the hangar bolts that are threaded with wood and machine threads need to be glued in and I find it a pain.It seems I always get glue on the threads, sometimes the hardware separates from the turned finial and it is time consuming.
I can turn the PK mon PAR finial down in a few seconds.
The Surface has a satin look that I don't find unappealing.
For a truly custom pen I will still make a custom finial using the original blank.
like this



<br />
or this




<br />
but the turned down finial (with powder coat) gives me more design options.
from this shape




<br />
to this shape(The color was just something I already had in the PC gun and wanted to test.(With powder coat it takes a minute to "fix mistakes"




<br />


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 10, 2006)

Did you get permission to use the browning logo?[]


----------



## Monty (Aug 10, 2006)

Eagle, thought maybe you were going to try one of these http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/plugnplate.htm
I saw it referenced here http://www.thepenshop.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2938&PN=1


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Eagle, thought maybe you were going to try one of these http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/plugnplate.htm
> I saw it referenced here http://www.thepenshop.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2938&PN=1



I saw that post.(I wondered why the creator didn't purchase nickel shells to begin with but Lord knows I have done stranger things.)
1.If I get enough pieces prepped I can have someone do a better job plating my stuff than I can do in my shop with better equipment and materials at a lesser cost.
2.I may be off base here but I think the pen manufacturers would have better plating equipment than I can buy at this time.
I may be wrong but if the platings on kits we buy are suspect as to durability how can I espect a "home plating" system to get better results than what I can purchase in a ready made kit? I don't know the answer to that question.
I may find out that PCoating is not the answer but for now if nothing else it is an economical answer to stop my casing pens from tarnishing.
The colors are a bonus.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />Did you get permission to use the browning logo?[]


NO I am not sure it is an exact copy either.
I made the pen a year and a half ago, have not sold it.No one can pay me for what it is worth to me.
I did the engraving by hand(6 hours) and inlayed it with antler dustand CA.Every once in a while I polish it.
Thanks for recognizing the design,therre are  others who  haven't.


----------



## Monty (Aug 10, 2006)

[/quote]

I saw that post.(I wondered why the creator didn't purchase nickel shells to begin with but Lord knows I have done stranger things.)
1.If I get enough pieces prepped I can have someone do a better job plating my stuff than I can do in my shop with better equipment and materials at a lesser cost.

[/quote]

I was wondering the same thing about the nickel casings. However, I was thinking it may be a possibility to do this to get a nickel rifle clip, since none of the suppliers offer them in nickel/chrome.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />



I saw that post.(I wondered why the creator didn't purchase nickel shells to begin with but Lord knows I have done stranger things.)
1.If I get enough pieces prepped I can have someone do a better job plating my stuff than I can do in my shop with better equipment and materials at a lesser cost.

[/quote]

I was wondering the same thing about the nickel casings. However, I was thinking it may be a possibility to do this to get a nickel rifle clip, since none of the suppliers offer them in nickel/chrome.
[/quote]

I ran across this situation when I sold a rhodium plated  Casing pen.
The customer wanted silver fittings rather than gold.
Don Ward  posted he intentionally buffs off the plating on some kits to reveal a nickel base metal.
(BTW in case you haven't heard the search function on this site is great! Thanks Jeff!)
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8332&SearchTerms=rhodium,casing,buff


----------



## Monty (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing about the nickel casings. However, I was thinking it may be a possibility to do this to get a nickel rifle clip, since none of the suppliers offer them in nickel/chrome.
[/quote]

I ran across this situation when I sold a rhodium plated  Casing pen.
The customer wanted silver fittings rather than gold.
Don Ward  posted he intentionally buffs off the plating on some kits to reveal a nickel base metal.
(BTW in case you haven't heard the search function on this site is great! Thanks Jeff!)
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8332&SearchTerms=rhodium,casing,buff

[/quote]

I'll have to give that a try. I just assumed it was brass under the gold plating (but we all know what happens when one assumes something).


----------



## bjackman (Aug 10, 2006)

A very nice beginning. In my experience, for average "joe public" looking at pens most of the focus is on the clip and the finial. The right or wrong shape, color, texture, etc on a finial can turn a great pen into a dud and vise versa. That is one reason I have gone, pretty much, exclusively to Berea/BB's streamline slimline kit. Better looking clip IMO and the slight taper of the finial "just fits" how I normally shape my slims.


----------



## spyderxxx (Aug 11, 2006)

Eagle

Be patient and watch Harbour Freight for a sale on the powder coater. It 
is often for sale as low as $59.00

Ed


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spyderxxx_
> <br />Eagle
> 
> Be patient and watch Harbour Freight for a sale on the powder coater. It
> ...


I already have the powder coater.
(_I posted a 30-06 in SYOP with the casing PC'D_
Thanks

When I saw they went on sale I called my local HF to see if they had them in stock.
The manager told me they were going to discount them at the store.Either a new model coming in or they were discontinuing them.
Either case I got mine for $35.00.
(Gloat)


----------



## leehljp (Aug 11, 2006)

Eagle,

My pens and photography are nowhere near yours but I have been trying out some finials and centerbands. I made a couple of standard slimlines into slightly heftier pens by turning to the diameter of a fatter CB made of turned brass and plastic. The under finial is also turned brass. It was a little difficult for the first time but I am learning and learning is fun. The next thing I want to do is polish the brass to a Military brass belt buckle shine.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 14, 2006)

Eagle,
Welcome back!!!

Hank,

From time to time Woodcraft (used to) sell Parker centerbands on clearance-if they still do, it is MUCH easier than making your own.  (They were under a buck each)


----------



## Leather Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Eagle,
It is great to see you back. I missed seeing your "out of the box" pens.
Welcome back.
Ben


----------



## woodscavenger (Aug 15, 2006)

Ditto Eagle. I like the innovations you bring to the group.


----------

